# محكمه



## أرزنا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

:t32:​


سلام المسيح​



اخوتي اخترت منتدى الأسرة المسيحية لعرض هذا الموضوع لأن المسألة تتعلق في أسرة مسيحية ​



محكمه​

:kap: ​
القاضي: القضية خلاف زوج مع زوجته يؤدي الى انفصال الزوج عنها والسكن في شقة مع أولاده بعيدا عن زوجته والزوجة متهمة بضرب الأولاد وجرحهم​ 
محامي الدفاع: سيدي إن موكلتي لم تتضرب الأولاد بل خدشوا في اللعب وانفصال زوجها عنها ليس له علاقة بالأولاد 
مرشد المحكمه: سيد القاضي أطلب من حضرتك بأن لا ندخل القضيّة الآن تحت القانون واذ أطلب من حضرتك بأن تعطي المسألة وقت وبأن تحوّل القضية الى مكتب الارشاد والمصالحات في المحكمه لابداء الرأي ولك شكري 
القاضي: نوافق على طرح المرشد رفعت الجلسة............
المرشد: شكرا حضرة القاضي​ 
مكتب الارشاد والمصالحات
تفضلي سيدتي اجلسي فإن فلان سيهتم في قضيتك
السيدة: أنا أشرب القهوة مع حبة هال
المساعد: سيدتي أنت تعلمين بأن مكتبنا يهتم من ناحية المصالحة والتوفيق مع الناس الذين حالتهم مثل حالتك والمحكمه تنتظر تقريرا منا لأن مسألتك فيها ضرب للأولاد وجروح وهذا أمر يعاقب عليه القانون.
السيده: اذا كان ليس لديكم بن بشرب نسكافه
المساعد: تكرم عينك
المساعد : لماذا انفصل زوجك عنك 
السيدة: أنا لمّا كنت عزباء كان جمالي أفضل من الآن:t13:
المساعد: الله! أنا أريد مساعدتك أريد أن أعرف ما هو سبب الخلاف كي نحلّه في مكتبنا وتتوقف المحكمه عن التدخل في هذا الأمر 
السيدة: على العموم أنا كنت ألبس تنورة وفستانا أم اليوم لبست بنطالونا لأن الشعر ظهر في رجليّ 
المساعد : لحظة من فضلك ( ودخل المساعد الى مكتب آخر وضرب رأسه في الحائط كي يتأكد من نفسه بأنه في الوعي وليس في الحلم:a82::a82::a82:
المساعد: سيدتي أرجو منك التعاون أنت تعرفين صلاحيّاتي جيدا بامكاني تحويلك الى الطبيب النفسي أو الى مستشفى الأمراض العقليّة أرجوك ما هي المشكلة لنحلها رحمة بك وبزوجك وبالأولاد.
السيده : هذا الصيف لم أذهب الى البحر لأنهم قالوا أنه ملوث في الزيت من جراء حرب تموز
المساعد : أه والى أين ذهبت؟ :crazy_pil
السيده : كيف ترى جمالي؟
المساعد : الله 
السيده: أنا لمّا كنت في الجامعة كان الشباب ينظرون الي كثيرا
المساعد: والآن من ينظر اليك
السيده : عندما أنظف المنزل لا أحب أن أستعمل المطهر ديتوول
المساعد: أه سيدتي آلا تريدنا شرب النسكافه فهو أمامك:smil8:
السيده : مبلى شكرا 
المساعد: سيدتي مضى أكثر من ساعتين على الحديث معك ما هي مشكلتك لنساعدك؟
السيده : هلى النسكافه الموجود عندكم صيني؟؟؟
المساعد: ههههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههههههه :thnk0001:
السيده: لماذا تضحك 
المساعد: لا لا لا شيىء 
السيده : انك تهينني
المساعد : لا عذرا عذرا وترك المساعد المكتب ورحل ليكتب تقريره بالمرأة​ 
اخوتي هذه هي قصة حقيقية وأنا كنت أحاور المرأة ودام الحوار أكثر من ساعتين وهذا جزء صغير منه وصلاحياتي هي 
1- تحويل قضية المرأة الى الطبيب النفسي 
2- تحويل القضية الى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية
3- اذا ثبت بأنها في صحة جيدة تعود الى المحكمة بحسب القوانين المرعية الاجراء ​ 
ما هو انطباعكم لهذه القصة، هل أنتم مع تحويلها الى الطبيب النفسي أم مباشرة الى المستشفى؟ وهل تعتقدون بأنها مجنونة؟ واذا تبين بأنها في صحة جيدة هل أنتم مع المحكمه في شأنها ومعاقبتها لأنها تضرب أولادها طبعا اذا ثبت الجرم عليها؟ 
يهمني رأيكم كثيرا 
وشكرا لكم
 محكمه​القاضي: قضية خلاف زوج مع زوجته يؤدي الى انفصال الزوج عنها..... تابع لما قبله.
         لقد أحيلت المرأة الى مكتب الارشاد والمصالحات بناء لطلب المرشد في المحكمه، المرشد تفضل الكلام لحضرتك.
المرشد: شكرا حضرة القاضي. ان قضية المرأة أحلناها الى المساعد فلان فأرجو من حضرتكم اعطائه الكلام
القاضي: شكرا لك. المساعد تفضل الكلام لك
المساعد:  شكرا حضرة القاضي. سيدي بعد أن تحدثت الى المرأة لأكثر من ساعتين فلم أفهم  منها شيئا (وهذا تقرير بالحديث معها وأجوبتها) فاضررت الى تحويلها الى  الطبيب النفسي الذي بدوره حوّلها الى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية
القاضي: الطبيب النفسي تفضل الكلام لك.
الطبيب: شكرا سيدي القاضي. لقد عاينت المرأة وحولتها الى المستشفى وهذا نص التقرير الذي بموجبه أخذت القرار 
القاضي: شكرا لك. الكلام لمحامي الدفاع عن المرأة
المحامي :  شكرا سيدي الرئيس. بعد أن دخلت موكلتي الى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية قمت  بزيارتها فطلبت مني بأنها تريد بأن تتحدث الى المساعد لتطلعه على أمور مهمة  في قضيتها فاحترمت قرارها وطلبت من ادارة المستشفى بتعيين موعدا للمساعد  وكان الموعد يوم الاثنين الماضي في الساعة الحادية عشر قبل الظهر فحضر  المساعد الى المستشفى وتحدثت موكلتي اليه ولم تطلعني على أي أمر.
القاضي شكرا لك ، المساعد الكلام لك .
المساعد: شكرا سيدي القاضي
عندما  ذهبت الى المستشفى لمقابلة المرأة طلبت من الادراة تقريرا عن وضع المرأة  الصحي فكان الجواب بأن المرأة بحالة جيدة من الناحية العقليّة وهذا هو  تقرير الطبيب يبرهن ذلك تفضل سيدي القاضي......
ومن ناحية الصحة فصحتها أكثر من جيدة وهذا تقرير طبيب الصحة يثبت ذلك تفضل سيدي القاضي.......
من  الناحية النسائية....... عاينها طبيب نسائي وكانت النتيجة بأنها ليست معاقة  جنسيا وأنّ حالتها البيولوجية النسائية كاملة وهذا تقرير الطبيب يثبت ذلك.
 دخلت لمقابلتها وجرى الحديث فاعترفت لي بمايلي:
قالت لي  المرأة بأنها كانت من أسعد النساء مع زوجها فكان قبل ذهابه الى العمل  يقبّلها ويقبّل الأولاد وعند عودته من العمل كان يفعل الشيىء  نفسه وكان  وضعهم المادي أقل من عادي كانت هي في فرحة دائمة معه ومع أولادها ومنذ أقل  من سنة بدأ يتغيّر زوجها وأخذ يترك البيت في الليل ويعود قرب الصباح بحجة  أنه يعمل في الليل وبأتت الزوجة تتخبط في أفكارها وتقلق عليه وعلى عائلتها  والمرأة هي مسيحية ولكنها ليست من بلدنا بل من بلد مجاور لنا وأهلها  وأقاربها بعيدون عنها ولا من قريب تخبره عن قصتها وذات يوم رأت نورا في  غرفة تحت منزلها هذه الغرفة مخصصة للأغراض فنظرت جيدا اذا رأت زوجها يخرج  من الغرفة فانطرح في رأسها أكثر من سؤال وفي اليوم التالي  رأت المشهد نفسه   ففكرت أنه عندما يطلع الصباح تذهب الى الغرفة وفي الصباح فعلت ذلك  ونبشتها لتر دليلا لما كان يفعل زوجها هناك فلم تجد.فراقبته وبعد يومين حضر  بسيارة ومعه شخصين فنزل الزوج وايهما الى الغرفة ومكثوا حوالي ربع ساعة  ،  فزاد قلقها وقررت بأن تنزل الى الغرفة وفعلت بهدوء ؟  ووصلت الى باب  الغرفة ففتحت بمفتاح فجأة ودخلت ..........
فرأت زوجها وأصحابه معهم كمية من المخدرات يضعونها داخل كبسول كأنها دواء
فضربها على الفور زوجها وصاحبه وضع مسدسا في رأسها وهددوها بالقتل وبقتل أولادها اذا أخبرت أحداً ..........
أما هي فانصدمت لما حصل وقالت لهم لم أخبر أحدا دعوني أعود الى البيت فتركوها 
فاعادت  ودخلت غرفتها وهي تبكي لما حصل وبعد قليل أتى زوجها وبدل من مراضاتها شهر  المسدس ثانية في وجهها وقال لها : لا تخربي بيتنا والاّ سأقتلك وأقتل  الأولاد وأقتل نفسي ولا تلعبي مع تجار المخدرات فانهم مافيا لا يرحمون  أحداً فارتعبت من قوله ووعدته بأنها نسيت كل ما رأت. وبعد حوالي عشرة أيام  وزوجها في المنزل ..........قالت له أريد أن أخبرك شيئا، فقال ما هو؟ فقالت  له أنا بحاجة اليك بأن تعود كما كنت أترك العمل في الليل وابقى بقربي  وبقرب أولادك ، فقال لها : أه، ولكن عمل الليل يؤمن لنا المال آلا ترين كم  نحن في بحبوحة؟ أجابته: بلى ولكن المال ليس كل شيىء فإني أشعر بأن عائلتنا  ينقصها وجودك معي ومع الأولاد ، فأجاب كفى من هذه المهتارات ، أتريدن أن  نتعاطى الجنس ؟ فقالت: لا لا أستطيع لأن نفسي تعبة كثيرا ، فقال لها: أوكي  لربما قرب معادك؟ وانتهى الأمر في تلك الليلة هكذا، وبقيت المرأة عدة أشهر  على هذه الحالة. أفكار وخوف يأخذاها الى القلق.............. وكلما أراد  زوجها أن يتعاطى معها الجنس كانت ترفض وتجيبه بأنها لا تستطيع ونفسها قلقة  وبعد فترة غصبت نفسها على الجنس معه وعندما بدأ أخذت تبكي وتبكي فتوقف  وسألها ما بك؟ فقالت له قلقة جدا من أمر المخدرات ان نفسي تعبة جدا  لقد  تغيّرت كليا لم تعد أنت الرجل الذي أعرفه، لماذا هذا التعب والقلق كله أنت  تضر الناس في تجارة المخدارت وتضرنا نحن ........
وارتدت  ثيابها وقالت له: ابتعد عني ....... فأهام عليها بالضرب ونزل الدم من  شفتيها وعلا صراخه فاستيقظ أولاده ودخلوا الغرفة وأهام بالضرب عليهم وعليها  مجددا..........
وبعد  فترة قصيرة أخبرت البنت جدتها والدة أبيها فأتت الجدة الى ابنها وبدأ  يخبرها بأن زوجته يصيبها مكروه فباتت تهدد الأولاد بالضرب وتضربهم وبدات  والدته تصدقه دون أن تسأل زوجته.            
 وبعد  فترة وزوجها في المنزل نظرت اليه وقالت له : يارجل لماذا تفعل بنا هكذا ؟  فكان جوابه أنا لا أفعل شيىء أنت تخريبين العائلة ، حتى أنك لا تقبلين  النوم معي ؟؟؟ فأجابته ما يقلقني هو المخدرات هل أنت تتاجر بها ؟ أجاب :  نعم نعم ومن أين المال ومن أين البحبوحة؟ فقالت له سأخبر الشرطة.......  وياليتها لم تتكلم، فبدأ يهددها بالقتل وشهر مسدسا ووضعه في رأسها مهددا  بالقتل و دخل غرفة الأولاد وضربهم  وبعد أن علا الصراخ اخذ الأولاد  وذهب  وقال لهم أمكم مجنونه هي التي قامت بضربكم هيا نذهب ونرحل ورحل الى الطبيب  الشرعي وأخذ تقاريرا منه بأن الأولاد تلقوا عدة ضربات وسيطر على هذا الوضع  وسكن قرب والدته وترك زوجته في منزلهما وكان يتردد اليها ويهددها بقتل  الأولاد اذا أخبرت أحدا وقال لها اذا أردت أن تنتحري فيوجد سما في غرفة  الأغراض........ وأتى المحكمة وادعى لديكم بأن زوجته تضرب الأولاد وبأن  زوجته معاقة جنسيا الخ................. وكان يهدد زوجته بالقتل اذا فضحت  أمره سيقتولونني وسيقتولنك وسيقتولون الأولاد انهم مافيا المخدرات لا تلعبي  معهم عاشت في الرعب وليس لديها أحد لتخبره ففضلت الصمت والصلاة للرب  ليعينها هذا ما أتركه أمام محمتكم وشكرا سيدي القاضي.
القاضي: شكرا لك،  الكلام لمحامي الدفاح عن المرأة
محامي الدفاع: شكرا سيدي الرئيس
القاضي: هل تتبنّى ما قاله المساعد؟ 
محامي الدفاع: أنا أطلب سيدي الرئيس بأن تدخلوا موكلتي الى قاعة المحكمه وتسأل هي عن هذا السؤال فأنها في مكتب المساعد بحراسة الأمن
القاضي: الطلب مقبول
محامي الدفاع: شكرا سيدي الرئيس
المرأة: دخلت المحكمه
القاضي: سيتلوا عليك الكاتب ما قاله المساعد نقلا عنك بعد أن قابلك في المستشفى
المرأة : حاضر 
القارىء:.....................................
القاضي: هل توافقين على ما قاله المساعد 
المرأة: نعم 
محامي الدفاح: وأنا أقبل سيدي الرئيس بموافقة موكلتي على ما قاله المساعد
القاضي: أيتها المرأة هل تدّعين على زوجك؟
المرأة : لا سيدي لا أدّعي على زوجي أنه زوجي
القاضي: لماذا لا تبلّغي الشرطة عن المخدرات ؟
الزوجة : لأنه هددني بالقتل وبقتل الأولاد وبأن مافيا المخدرات تقتلنا جميعا
القاضي : ولماذا تحدثت في المستشفى الى المساعد بكل شيىء؟
المرأة:  لأن محاميّ هو الذي علّمني بأن أمثّل كي أصل الى المستشفى لأكون بمأمن من  أي خطر وان المساعد علم بذلك فوافق على الموضوع.......... انه تدبير  لحمايتي
القاضي: شكرا لك
 القاضي: الكلام لمحامي الحق العام:
محامي الحق العام:  شكرا سيدي الرئيس ، سيدي الرئيس أنا اطلب توقيف الزوج بتهمة اشهار السلاح  والتهديد بالقتل وبتهمة الآتجار بالمخدرات وما يثبته التحقيق وشكرا 
القاضي:  نسطر مذكرة توقيف وجاهية بحق فلان بتهمة شهر السلاح والتهديد بالقتل  والاتجار بالمخدرات وبما يثبته التحقيق لمخالفة القوانين حتى اثبات البرأة  وتتحول هذه الدعوة الى المحكمة المختصه  أقفلت الدعوة وحوّلت.
الزوج: سيدي أريد الكلام
القاضي: لم يعد هذا الأمر من اختصاص محكمتنا وكّل محامي ليتابع قصتك في المحكمة المختصة بذلك 
  الأمن: ينفّذ قرار القاضي ويوقف الزوج لسوقه الى السجن
الزوجة:  لا ، لا توقفه ، لا أريده أن يذهب الى السجن أريد أن يعود كما كان من قبل  زوجي، وأبا أولادي، لا ، لا أريد أن تتحطم عائلتنا ........... وفيما هي  تبكي وتقول هذا الكلام انطلق زمور الخطر من سيارة الأمن وتوراى زوجها عن  نظرها. كم كان مشهدها مؤثرا تبكي وتتنهد في باحة المحكمة ، لا أما بقربها،  ولا أختا بقربها، ولا أخا بقربها، ولا زوجا بقي لها، ولا جارة ولا صديقا  ولا أحد يعزّيها بكلمة، ذهب الجميع.
  فاقتربت منها أنا ومحاميها فصرخت في وجهي أكرهك أكرهك ابتعد عن وجهي أكرهك   وتوجهت الى المحامي بنفس القول وأكثر......... نزلت دمعتي وبكيت ومن ثم  ذهبت وذهب المحامي أيضا وبقيت هي وحيدة في باحة المحكمه جلست على درجها  ووضعت رأسها على رقبتيها تبكي وتتنهد وحيدة بريئة ولكن........  ..................................................   ...............................  
صلاة:  سامحني يارب ان أخطأت تجاه هذه المرأة وأغفر لي وأرسل لها من يعيلها لتعود  الى أولادها ويعود زوجها اليها وتعود هذه العائلة كما كانت من قبل متحدة  ومحبة لبعضها البعض وأبعد يا رب عني مثل تلك المهام ........  لأنها عندما  قالت لي أكرهك شعرت كأنني أنا من خرّب  عائلتها......... ولكن في النهاية  لتكن مشيئتك أمين ​ 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

لو واحدة بتفكر التفكير دا يبقى تهمة ضربها للاولاد مش صحيحة

لانها واضح انها مش عنيفة يعنى 

و فعلآ هى تعبانة نفسيآ لاكن مش لدرجة تروح للمستشفى على طول

انا بقترح تحويل القضية للطبيب النفسى 

هو اللى يقدر يساعدها لان المشكلة انها فقدت الثقة بنفسها 

و دا اللى تاعبها و كل متسئلها عن القضية ( تغير الموضوع ) دا الظاهر لكن هى

أعتقد أنها متعودة على نمط حياة ترفيهى قبل الجواز او بعد الجواز و قبل الاولاد

و لما فقدتة مع فقد الثقة بالنفس سببتلها مشكلة نفسية 

و اللى بالتالى هى فى حالة لا مبالاة باللى بيحصل حواليها قضية و زوجها سابها و اولادة سابوها و متهمة بضربهم كل دا هى مش مدركة .

و ممكن تكون بتمثل او بتستعبط علشان تنفى تهمة ضربها للاولاد 

فحضرتك من مقابلتها تقدر تلاحظ عليها اذا كانت بتمثل و لا هى فعلآ فى حالة نفسية صعبة جدآ

و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أرزنا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح:*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو واحدة بتفكر التفكير دا يبقى تهمة ضربها للاولاد مش صحيحة
> 
> لانها واضح انها مش عنيفة يعنى
> 
> ...


 


شكرا لك سنتابع الموضوع وشوف النتيجه


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

انا شايفه انها ممكن تكوان مريضه نفسيا

يعنى تحتاج مريض نفسى مش مستشفى

لانها كانت اكيد انسانه  طبيعيه  واكيد فى حاجه حلصت خلاها تعبت نفسيا

لربما معامله زوجها مثلا وصلها للنتيجه دى او اى شى اخر

لكن طبعا اكيد فى النهايه الاولاد وحدهم بيدفعوا التمن

ياريت تتحول لطبيب نفسى يرجعلها ثقتها بنفسها​


----------



## أرزنا (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا شايفه انها ممكن تكوان مريضه نفسيا​
> 
> يعنى تحتاج مريض نفسى مش مستشفى​
> لانها كانت اكيد انسانه طبيعيه واكيد فى حاجه حلصت خلاها تعبت نفسيا​
> ...


 


المرأة عاينها طبيب نفساني وأدخلت الى المستشفى لإجراء الفحوصات الازمه
شكرا لك


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

اتمنى تكون حاله مؤقته

وميكنش مصيرها المستشفى النفسيه​


----------



## أرزنا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

سلام المسيح



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و ممكن تكون بتمثل او بتستعبط علشان تنفى تهمة ضربها للاولاد
> 
> و ربنا يوفقك


 


فكره حلوة 
الظاهر في تمثيل


----------



## أرزنا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اتمنى تكون حاله مؤقته​
> 
> 
> وميكنش مصيرها المستشفى النفسيه​


 

اليوم الساعة 11 قبل الظهر منشوف النتيجه ايه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

طيب كويس انك حولتها للطبيب النفسى

و كلة هيبان اذا كانت بتمثل او فعلآ تعبانة نفسيآ

قلنا الاخبار اول بأول يا سليمان

و ربنا يوفقك اخى العزيز​


----------



## أرزنا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح:*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب كويس انك حولتها للطبيب النفسى​
> 
> و كلة هيبان اذا كانت بتمثل او فعلآ تعبانة نفسيآ​
> قلنا الاخبار اول بأول يا سليمان​
> ...


 


المرأة عاينها ثلاث أطباء
1- طبيب للأمراض العقليّة وأصدر تقريرا بأن حالتها العقلية جيده جدا
2- طبيب صحة عامة ,اصدر تقريرا بأن صحتها جيدة جدا 
3- وطبيب نسائي وأصدر تقريرا بأن حالتها النسائيه جيدة وليست معاقة جنسيا وهذا الأمر يهم المحكمه

تعين جلسة لها يوم الخميس المقبل الساعة 11  قبل الظهر 
شكرا لكم


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

نشكر ربنا على النتيجه المطمئنه دى

واشكرا على متبعتك لينا للنهايه ولتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

يعنى زى متوقعنا انها بتمثل علشان تنفى تهمة ضرب الاولاد​ 
طيب اخبرنا اول بأول الموضوع​ 
و انا فرحانة من الموضوع دا انك بتشاركنا فى عملك​ 
ربنا يباركك و موفق و الف مبروك على الاسم الجديد​


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

سلام المسيح



w_candyshop_s قال:


> نشكر ربنا على النتيجه المطمئنه دى​
> 
> واشكرا على متبعتك لينا للنهايه ولتعبك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يعنى زى متوقعنا انها بتمثل علشان تنفى تهمة ضرب الاولاد​
> 
> طيب اخبرنا اول بأول الموضوع​
> و انا فرحانة من الموضوع دا انك بتشاركنا فى عملك​
> ...


 


شكرا يافراشه لمتابعتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

سلام المسيح:

بعد أن تبلغ الزوج موعد الجلسة يوم الخميس المقبل الساعة 11 بدأ يجمع كل الدلائل بأن زوجته مخطئة بحق الأولاد وبحقه وهو يعتقد بأن المستشفى ستصدر تقريرا بزوجته سيكون لمصلحته 
وهو لا يفهم حتى الآن سبب تأخير زوجته في المستشفى حتى أصبح يصدق بأن صحتها على غير ما يرام ولكن المفجأة غدا سيدخل السجن

حللو وتوقعوا لماذا؟
هل هي ضربت الأولاد أم هو؟
هلى ضربته هو أم هو ضربها ؟
وماذا سيكون فعل هذا الرجل ليدخل السجن غدا؟
هل القضية ماليه؟
هل القضية تهريب مخدرات؟
هل القضية المتاجرة في النساء؟
هل الزوج كان يريد اجبارها على شيىء هي لا تريده
هل هددته بأنها ستكشف أمره بأمر ما للأمن فضربها؟

وبعدين

لماذا مثّلت هذه المرأة حتى تصل الى مستشفى الأمراض العقليه؟
لماذا بعد التأكد من أنها بصحة جيدة أبقاها المساعد في المستشفى ؟
وفي النهاية لماذا أنا وضعت هذه القصة بمتناول أيدينا وشكرا 
غدا الجواب على كل هذه الأسئلة


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

هل هي ضربت الأولاد أم هو؟

اكيد مش هى

هلى ضربته هو أم هو ضربها ؟

طبعا هو اللى ضربها

وماذا سيكون فعل هذا الرجل ليدخل السجن غدا؟

اكيد مفاجأه بالنسباله لانه متوقع العكس

هل القضية ماليه؟لا

لماذا بعد التأكد من أنها بصحة جيدة أبقاها المساعد في المستشفى ؟لماذا بعد التأكد من أنها بصحة جيدة أبقاها المساعد في المستشفى ؟هل القضية تهريب مخدرات؟

معتقدش

هل القضية المتاجرة في النساء؟

ممكن لان اصعب شىء فى الدنيا على المرأه هى الخيانه

ل الزوج كان يريد اجبارها على شيىء هي لا تريده

احتمال كبير

هل هددته بأنها ستكشف أمره بأمر ما للأمن فضربها؟

ده اكيد

لان فى ترابط كبير فى الاسئله


================================

لماذا مثّلت هذه المرأة حتى تصل الى مستشفى الأمراضالعقليه؟

عشان تبعد عن زوجها


لماذا بعد التأكد من أنها بصحة جيدة أبقاها المساعد في المستشفى ؟

للحفاظ على حياتها من زوجها

وفي النهاية لماذا أنا وضعت هذه القصة بمتناول أيدينا وشكرا 

للمشاركه

شكرااااااااااااااا لمجهودك
وفى الانتظار غدا انشالله​


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

سلام المسيح

*(هل هددته بأنها ستكشف أمره بأمر ما للأمن فضربها؟)*

*ده اكيد*


*شكرا على الرد الرائع*​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

اية اللى جاب المخدرات فى القضية ؟

و باقى التهم دى كلها 

اكيد فية شهود بانو او هى اتكلمت 

او اطفالهم دول صغيرين جدآ لدرجة انهم لو سألوهم مين ضربكم مش هايعرفوا ؟



و بدام هايروح السجن يبقى سبتوا علية حاجة 

و انا بقى نفسى اعرف لية قلتلنا على القضية دى 

ننتظرك اخى العزيز


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

بعد كدا حضرتك قلتلنا ان الجلسة يوم الخميس يعنى بكرا مش النهاردة

جبت منين كل المعلومات دى olling:​


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية اللى جاب المخدرات فى القضية ؟
> 
> و باقى التهم دى كلها
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا لك يافراشه*
* ما المفاجآت حلوه*


----------



## أرزنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح*:



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بعد كدا حضرتك قلتلنا ان الجلسة يوم الخميس يعنى بكرا مش النهاردة​
> 
> 
> جبت منين كل المعلومات دى olling:​


 

جبت المعلومات لأن أنا اتبلغت من المحكمه لأحضر الجلسه وبكرا الساعة 11


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*



أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ننتظر بشوق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

لا يا اخى المبارك

انت قمت بعملك على اكمل وجة و كمان المحامى اتصرف صح لما قالها تعمل كدا

الزوج خطر وجودة فى حياتها لأنة ببساطة بيشهر مسدس و يهددها بالموت

و كمان بيضرب الاولاد و بيضربها يعنى هو مجرم يستحق العقاب

انا مقدرة بيتها اللى اتهدم بس هو بالفعل اتهدم من سنة عدت 

لما زوجها بقى يتاجر فى المخدرات مش لما راح السجن

بالعكس يمكن فى السجن يتقرب لربنا و يرجع كويس تانى

و ربنا مابينساش اولادة و هايبعتلها المعين الامين ليها ولاولادها

ماتحسش بأى زمب اخى المبارك انت عملت واجبك 

و كل اللى عليك دلوقت انك تذكرها فى كل صلواتك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

انا شايفه ان الموضوع كان لازم ينتهى كده

لان حياتها اكيد هتكون مهدده وممكن يكره الاولاد فيها ويوهمهم بان امهم مريضه نفسيا 

طبعا هى بما انها اصيله وبتحبه افتكرت ان لو فضل موجود كانت ممكن تغيره لكن هو دخل مكان 

فى جو غلط ومش ممكن يسيبه وطبعا وراه ناس كتير شغالين معاه وحياتها فى كل الاحوال مهدده 

بالخطر هى واولادها كمان

هى كده قدمت خدمه للشباب اللى بيلوثوا عقلهم بالمخدرات اللى بيتاجروا فيها

هى لما تفوق شويه هتعرف ان اللى عملته صح مليون فى الميه

وربنا يتولاها

انت و المحامى اتصرفتوا صح ومفيش داعى تأنبوا نفسكم 
​


----------



## أرزنا (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح:*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا يا اخى المبارك​
> 
> انت قمت بعملك على اكمل وجة و كمان المحامى اتصرف صح لما قالها تعمل كدا​
> الزوج خطر وجودة فى حياتها لأنة ببساطة بيشهر مسدس و يهددها بالموت​
> ...


 


شكرا لك يا فراشه على متابعتك الموضوع وعلى رأيك


----------



## أرزنا (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: محكمه*

*سلام المسيح:*




w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا شايفه ان الموضوع كان لازم ينتهى كده​
> 
> لان حياتها اكيد هتكون مهدده وممكن يكره الاولاد فيها ويوهمهم بان امهم مريضه نفسيا ​
> طبعا هى بما انها اصيله وبتحبه افتكرت ان لو فضل موجود كانت ممكن تغيره لكن هو دخل مكان ​
> ...


 

*كلامك صح 100%* 
*بس لمّا تشوفي امرأة زيها تبقى لوحدها تبكي وتتنهد  أمر صعب*
*ذنبها ايه تتحطم  ذنب الأطفال ايه أبوهم يروح السجن وينضربو  وتربى فيهم فكرة العنف والخوف والكره للأهل ذنبهم ايه يخافو بدل الحب والأمان لهم ذنبهم ايه  على شان المال وبالطريقة الغير شرعيّه وأولاد الناس اللي تحدثتي عنهم الشباب والبنات اللي بيبيعهم مخدرات ذنبهم ايه ، بيتحملوا هم أيضا المسؤوليه ليه بيشتروا وبيخربو حالهم ، تبقى القضيه اذا أبعدناها عن القانون صعبة صعبة جدا *
*امرأة خلقها  الله تبقى أم ،وضع فيها مشاعر وقلب  رقيق زي ورقة الورده، كلها حنان تبقى لوحدها في ساحة المحكمه تبكي وتتنهد لأن عائلتها أصبح فيها جرح وجرح قوي ، بيقولوا القانون هيك اذا واحد غلط بياخد حسابو منه؟ واذا الأخر غلط لا زم نحنا ندفع الحساب؟ اذا كان القانون هيك ليه الرجل ما بيعمل حساب انو اذا غلط كل عائلتو بتضرر وليه المرأة ما بتعمل حساب اذا غلطت كل عائلتها بتضرر وليه الابن ما بيعمل حساب اذا غلط ان الأب والأم بيتضررو  وليه البنت اذا غلطت ما تعمل حساب انها هي أولا بتضرر ومن ثم عائلتها بتضرر *
*تبقى العائلة الأب والأم والأولاد عايشين مع بعض واللي بصيبو مكروه بتهتز العائله كلها ........*
*الرجل زوج الامرأة   حب المال أكثر من عائلتو ضر الناس وضر امراتو وضر أولاده وضر نفسه. هذه هي خيانة العهد في الزواج تجاه امراته وتجاه أولاده وتجاه الناس وتجاه الله *
*تعلموا أيها الرجال بأن تحافظوا على الأمانة التي يسلمكم اياه الله وتذكروا بأنكم في الزواج تصبحون كلاً للآخر فأين هذا الكل وأين الآخر ...........*
*وأين الأمانة وأين الوزنات...........*
*وأين الله في حياتكم.........*


----------

